# cleaning calf rear end



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm having to bottle feed a newborn heifer due to losing its mother. I managed to get enough colostrum to the calf so im not to worried about that..My problem is, I put wood chips and straw down for bedding and the calf poop has collected around the area with wood chips and straw mixed with the poop and I need to clean her up. The poop is like glue and I'm wondering if anyone knows what I can use to clean her up. Warm soapy water does not work. Your help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Sharp pocket knife, remember where the tail is supposed to be. Keep a poop stick out there and wipe it every time you feed him and see he needs it. Lots easier to scrape off with a stick when it's wet than when it dries into epoxy. Normally the cow takes care of that.


----------



## minicows (Jul 28, 2014)

We ended up with two bottle babies this year and I used warm soapy water and a greeny ( the cheepy scrub things you would use for dishes) the roughness of it is like moms tongue and took the glue poop of pretty well.


----------



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for your help barnbilder and minicows Much obliged. sharp knife may be the last resort...keeping her still is a problem...


----------

